# MA Certification transfer



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

What state(s) full time academys transfer over, to Mass?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

two rule acceptance, The chief of police of the town has to accept your training and is willing to apply for a waiver to the Municipal Police Training Committee and the MPT committee has to accept your academy. However not many chiefs are willing to do this from my understanding!


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

that's in theory. We've had people come from other towns in Mass. and had to go back to the academy. In reality , none of the major cities and towns will. If you want to work in a small, four officer department you might have more luck. It's all about liability.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

For the sake of debate...



extraining guy said:


> that's in theory. We've had people come from other towns in Mass. and had to go back to the academy.


So officers come from other Mass towns and have to go back to the academy? Seems redundant to me. I can understand sending them to your academy if they are hired off the street...but explain why it makes sense to take a cop from, for instance, Brockton, who would have likely attended the Plymouth academy, and make him go back to, say, the Lowell academy, simply because he transfered.



> If you want to work in a small, four officer department you might have more luck. It's all about liability.


Just to clarify...are you insinuating that small town officers are less adequately trained than city officers?



> In reality , none of the major cities and towns will


Just out of curiosity, in your opinion...are officers from say...LAPD or San Diego PD, or NYPD, or LVMPD or Houston PD, or Detroit PD, likely to be less adequately trained than officers in the "major cities" of, for example... Springfield, Lowell, Worcester, Lawrence?


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

We have had several officers from NH and two from other Mass towns and the Chief sent them back to an academy (these were not laterals, Nantucket and Nahant) . It's just a power thing. If you want the job you go to the academy or you don't. It has nothing to do with training level or who's trained better etc. Its just hoops, The Chief makes the rules. I was OIC training for many years for a 160 officer department and worked for three Chiefs and they were all the same and so was every Chief I ever met. If this guy messes up they don't want to be on the stand in Federal District Court answering the question. So Chief why didn't you send Officer Screw Up to the academy? was saving money more important than my clients welfare?Than the citizens? Get the picture. Chiefs' are all about liability, especially their own.

ALmost forgot, If you are hired off the civil service list for my town (we don't take laterals, at least not for the last 22 years) It won't matter if you went to the Boston, Springfield, and LAPD acadamies. You are going to one more. Not saying its right it just is.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I understand the liability thing, chiefs only care about themselves, but I have heard of people being sent to the academy in MA after they came form a P.D in MA and went to the same friggin academy, I believe the guy had to go to Reading twice within a fw years. Now that makes no scence, but it happens.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Macop said:


> I understand the liability thing, chiefs only care about themselves, *but I have heard of people being sent to the academy in MA after they came form a P.D in MA and went to the same friggin academy, I believe the guy had to go to Reading twice within a fw years*. Now that makes no scence, but it happens.


Just plain retarted...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Extrainig guy, you must be from Lynn. How ass backwards is that, sending a guy to the Reading academy again after he graduated from it a year before. It's not about liability it's about seniority placement within the Pd.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

Didn't say it was right Just the way it is. That's why I try and inform people that "transfering in" isn't as easy as they think. Most departments just aren't going to take an out of state academy as Mass Training no matter what academy it is. it is. It might not make sense but not much in this state does.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just to let you everybody know, if you have completed a full-time academy in Mass and everything is current (Inservice completed), a dept cannot make you go through the same recruit training again. I know some make officers do it, but it has been fought and won. An active T cop got hired by Worcester a few years ago and was told he had to do the academy again. It was fought through civil service and he won. Out of state training and breaks in service can screw it up but being active means no new academy. I had a friend who had current full-time training and was the last appointed out of 15. The 15 before him had to wait several months to start training and basically got on the street about 9 months after him. Even though he was working almost a year before them, they have seniority over him.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Edmizer1 said:


> Just to let you everybody know, if you have completed a full-time academy in Mass and everything is current (Inservice completed), a dept cannot make you go through the same recruit training again. I know some make officers do it, but it has been fought and won. An active T cop got hired by Worcester a few years ago and was told he had to do the academy again. It was fought through civil service and he won. Out of state training and breaks in service can screw it up but being active means no new academy. I had a friend who had current full-time training and was the last appointed out of 15. The 15 before him had to wait several months to start training and basically got on the street about 9 months after him. Even though he was working almost a year before them, they have seniority over him.


that would make it a lateral.


----------

